# Cancer vs. Hx of Cancer



## lmoura (Feb 20, 2013)

I understand that once a patient has completed all definitive treatment (chemo, radiation, drug therapy) and there is no sign of the active disease or recurrence then the documentation and coding should be Hx of Cancer.  

However, my physicians are asking about time - if a patient did not have surgery and just had chemo or radiation is there a time factor after treatment is stopped before they code as Hx of if the patient is still being screened on a monthly basis to determine that there is no recurrence as cancer can recurr several months later after treatment stops.

Should they automatically code as Hx of immediately after the treatment ends and the initial screening for cancer is negative even though in 4 or 5 months a cancer screening can come back positive or is there a time period to still code active cancer before coding Hx of?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 20, 2013)

If they are stopping treatment due to no evidence of disease then it is hx of upon treatment ending.  If treatment is stopped due to ineffective and the cancer is still present but is no longer being aggressively treated then the cancer is coded as active.


----------

